

Ask HN: How do you find local tech businesses? - limly

I'm starting a job search and thought it would be useful to gather a list of local tech businesses in the area. Any ideas on where to start?<p>Thanks.
======
dmils4
<http://www.crunchbase.com> <\-- your first and last destination. :0)

~~~
limly
Bingo! Thanks, dmils4!

